# climbing eucalyptus trees



## Canyonbc (May 20, 2007)

Never have climbed eucalptus or cut them down...any thing special to them that should be known before entering these trees???

thanks 
mike


----------



## RedlineIt (May 21, 2007)

You're well to the south of me, but the ones around here have a tendancy toward included bark crotches that peel out really easily, definitely want to see your TIP if not spurring.

Wood fibre is long, soft, and stringy, I like to leave a bit more holding wood for good control, have heard of barberchairs, but I find they "pop" predictably. If you like to use the snap-cut to contol sections, you barely need to bypass your cuts.

I find I can treat them like a silver Maple that grew too fast.

Would not be surprised to see Ekka or another Aussie chime in here, they've got some monster eucs, and a climate more similar to SoCal. (Wet here).


Oh, and bring a scoop shovel for clean-up. The crew will be raking up piles of little berries .


RedlineIt


----------



## Ekka (May 21, 2007)

Well, there's around 800 types which can react quite differently across climates and conditions.

Most are relatively heavy dense and reasonably strong timber, but do beware once getting down to smaller dia branches, say under 4".

Get in the good practice of having your rope around the main stem, rigging loads to be upon strongest axis (verticle) of pulley attachment.

Most eucs will come in at around the same log weight as oaks, heavy, keep that in mind.

Depending on species barberchairing is possible on forward weighted limbs or leaners, cut accordingly.

The bark usually gives way easy around the cut and wing cuts and so necessary. If you know the species etc post it.

Biggest problem I find over here cutting them is their high taper ratio ... like a 5" dia branch can be 40' long and when there's structures around makes for some creative rigging.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 21, 2007)

Alright cool...

thanks for all the advice...its a month or so before i am cutting down 5 of them all around 60 feet but lucky enough rigging shouldnt be bad....on the side of a road...next to a dirt lot...


----------



## techdave (May 23, 2007)

*Euc take down..watch for dead limbs falling*

Hi canyon, I have done a few TDs in the open.

I think the biggest thing is to check for dead limbs vibrating loose and becoming widowmakers above you while doing yuor cuts. Also watch for the wek crithces described above.

i am no Ekka or anything, but if yuo want a second set of eyes, i might be available depending on when you do the job.

if these are eastern SanDiego county, it would b wise to expect some damage due to the drought and the various insects.

Eucalyptus hills in Lakeside, and mainstreet Ramona had some big TDs in the last few years. ia have dropped a few in Lakeside, bu tthe biggest was only 28 inches dbh, so if yuo have monsters we would be in virgin territory.


Good luck, let me know. Dve in jamul..


----------



## Canyonbc (May 23, 2007)

Thanks techdave..

these eucs...are actually in Sacramento...i attend Sonoma State Univ, work up here and work hard during the summer... but one of my friends parents asked me to cut them down for them...

so i will do it basically for free, but i enjoy it all


----------



## techdave (May 24, 2007)

*have fun with Eucs....*

Sacramento is just a LITTLE farther north than north county. LOL.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 24, 2007)

umm...yah...i would agree

what ya know just a short 600 miles or soo...

good times lol


----------



## Yeahman (May 26, 2007)

Watch out for Koalas.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 27, 2007)

haha

well i have never been to brisbane

but i am pretty sure in Sacramento....i wont be fighting to many koalas in the eucs....

but hey ya never know right...lol

Our koalas...something you have to watch out for when working?? Ever?


----------



## Yeahman (May 28, 2007)

yeah Koalas in trees can be an issue. Not because they are aggresive or anything. From a conservationist's stand point, it can be considered WRONG. 

We spot a Koala in the tree we will be working in, we leave it and come back another day to sort out. 

had a possum once in a hollow on a dead Ironbark, we took the braches out and were blocking down the trunk before we noticed it. decided to relocate him, i tried to catch it but got bitten. the trunk still stands (on public land)to this day with a lovely sign that reads "Possum Habitat"........if only they knew the truth.


Seriously.....Eucs are comon as here and are the majority of the trees that get climbed. only thing i find is that sometimes the branches don't swing in when you topcut them, and can fall horizontal as though you cut straight through. 


Like Ekka said...Heavy timber. holds lots of water. i've heard once about a log slipping out of it's bark while being rigged. 

Tkae care mate


----------

